

Ask HN: multi-account WEB email client? - trienthusiast

Is there any website that is a webapp version of mobile (phone/tablets) apps like k-9 or kaiten etc ?<p>I would love to access a single site and be able to manage all of my inboxes, either combined or separated.
======
e12e
I'm not quite sure what you're asking. Do you want a webmail system that
allows you to access multiple email accounts? Or do you want a ready made
service that allow you to check various email accounts? I believe both gmail
and hotmail will gladly accept your account credentials and check your other
email accounts?

Or did you want a html5ish web app that stores your email in your browser, and
talks to imap and pop3 servers ?

~~~
trienthusiast
The second !

Imagine firefox, but as a website. I log on to firefox.com (imaginary) and get
access to all my inboxes

~~~
smectos
I'm interested in this too.I was thinking of it more like an online
Thunderbird.I couldn't find anything.

~~~
trienthusiast
yes when i said firefox i meant thunderbird.

but really, any decent email app for mobile phone would do.

~~~
e12e
I'm not sure, but I think web browser are limited to talking http over the
network, so you would need a proxy some where to allow for this --
architecturally similar to eg:

    
    
      http://engineering.linkedin.com/javascript/vncjs-how-build-javascript-vnc-client-24-hour-hackday
    

I've thought a bit about writing an email client (for the console, really --
but also thought about what would work on an Android phone) -- and I think
making your own protocol and a server that proxies that protocol to imap/pop
would be the way to go.

As far as I can tell this is how gmail works, and I seem to recall the
original author of the SUP email client went in a similar direction on a new
project (but I can't find the link atm).

I really don't like the idea of a "fan in" structure, where a proxy will end
up knowing all usernames/passwords for every user's every email account. It
would be better to have the "app" speak imap/pop -- but as I understand it --
implementing a useful subset of IMAP is not a trivial and makes ponies cry.

